
Ask HN: Welp, I seem to fail at marketing: Looking for feedback on iOS app pitch - anon_app_guy
Hi folks! I recently released an iOS music creation app. Feedback from those who&#x27;ve tried it has been incredibly positive, but I can&#x27;t seem to get anyone to write about this thing. Dozens of e-mails to blogs, publications, and what-have-you have so far disappeared into the void. Meanwhile, I see developers with somewhat similar products released around the same time and at the same price point getting dozens of reviews and features all over the place — a steady cash stream and a good living. Needless to say, my app has not made that sort of splash.<p>I know it&#x27;s always a matter of luck, but I really would like to know if there&#x27;s something missing from my presentation. Is it my website? The visual design of my app? The copy I send to editors? Poor screenshots? Or maybe the core idea of the app is just not appealing to the mass market? As a solo developer, all I have to rely on is my taste — and that&#x27;s a very fallible resource! (For the record, the app is not a &quot;me too&quot; product: I made it because there was nothing else quite like it in the market.)<p>So I was wondering: if there&#x27;s anyone here who reviews mobile apps in the music, entertainment, and&#x2F;or education spheres, is there any chance you could look over my marketing pitch and tell me what might need improvement? I&#x27;M NOT ASKING ANYONE TO REVIEW OR WRITE ABOUT MY APP! All I&#x27;m looking for is private feedback — things that might cause you to bin my e-mail were it to land in your &quot;tips&quot; inbox.
As someone very new to this game, I would be incredibly grateful for your help! My e-mail is so.bad.at.marketing@gmail.com.<p>(Keeping this anonymous because frankly I&#x27;m a bit embarrassed by my predicament!)
======
Gustomaximus
> I know it's always a matter of luck

Think of luck in terms of a surface area. Sure it exists but you can increase
or reduce the size of that surface area with what you do. Dont let the thought
of 'its just luck' dis-empower you.

More generally, why do you expect reviews when you say there are many similar
apps? Does anything of importance stands out in your app vs competitors? The
reviewers get bombarded all the time. Have you focused on getting the user
experience to the point people promote the app for you. I'd say this is the
focus and once this is happening to some limited extent then push the
marketing once you have traction.

Also there is always pay to play. You could advertise to boost user number to
get more feedback on the product and gain traction if the UX is a promo-table
one.

~~~
anon_app_guy
Sorry, I should clarify. The core idea behind my app has never been done
before; I made it because I desperately wanted it to exist. However, there are
a number of independently-designed, $5+, iPad-only, fun-idea-type music apps
that have had a lot more traction than mine. (One recent example is Fugue
Machine[1].) I'm trying to figure out if there's some obvious flaw that
accounts for the fact that apps like this tend to have several orders of
magnitude more sales than mine.

Looking at my stats, it appears my main problem is that nobody knows my app
exists. The # of views for all my media is just tiny, despite being on the
front page of several subreddits, Product Hunt, and HN. Unfortunately, it
seems this stat is directly tied to prominent writers talking about my app,
and I can't seem to get that to happen. (My biggest sales boost by far was
when a prominent music blog wrote a review for my app.) So I figured maybe
something was wrong with the marketing pitch I usually send to publications.
(Up to and including the way the app looks in screenshots.)

[1]:
[http://alexandernaut.com/fuguemachine/](http://alexandernaut.com/fuguemachine/)

------
uptown
Your only objective should be to get your app in front of as many people as
possible. That includes us. What's the app? I'm sure you'll get some
constructive criticism.

~~~
chatmasta
This is false.

Your only objective should be to get your app in front of _people who want to
use it._

Identify target demographics and hunt them down. If HN, TechCrunch, and other
bullshit tech blogs are not your target audience, then don't waste your
time!!! Get users through creative channels. Focus on users who actually want
to use your app. Build a following, make them happy. THEN you can worry about
tech press (which is a waste of time 99% of the time unless you're about to
raise a round or are building a product for developers).

------
sardon
One thing which I've done and which has worked somehow, is to give it away to
artists out there.

Make a list of artists (musicians in your case) which you think would like
your app. Do some serious research to some contact detail for them. You then
write to them and offer them the app for free, through a coupon code. Ask them
for feedback. Write casually, like the indie dev that you are.

If they like your app, it's likely they will talk about it, and generate some
buzz, which hopefully some blogs / sites will pick on.

And be ambitious with the artist list, send it to top people !!

------
rahimnathwani
The title of your app in iTunes (Fugue Machine | multi-playhead sequencer)
doesn't mention some of the key words seen in the reviews:

\- midi \- output \- melodies

What kind of person needs your app? What would they be searching for in the
app store? I'm not a musician, but I guess you can learn to describe your app
from the way that others (in app store reviews and blog posts) describe it.

~~~
anon_app_guy
Oh, that's not my app. That's an app I was pointing out as a successful app in
my product category!

------
zzzzzxxxxx
Try to do a great kickstarter campaign. You will ideally be able to get
capital and traction. You can, and this is a bit dubious, give up 3% to a pr
firm and tgey will make sure your kickstarter campaign is a success. They
write articles and try to get you publicity.

This _could_ be what you want. But think deeply about it

